# Paint for tow vehicle



## Jerryg (Sep 15, 2001)

While trying to back my fiver into an uneven campsite, I messed up the side rail on the bed of my 2001 Dodge Ram (didn't have enough clearance which I have since taken care of by raising my hitch). I found a body shop that straightened the rail at a reasonable cost but to paint it, the cost was ridiculous. The area is small so I want to do it myself but can't find spray paint in the auto parts stores for that new of a vehicle. All I can find is a small bottle of touch up and that won't work. Does anyone know where I can find cans of spray paint for late model trucks?
Thanks
Jerryg


----------



## C Nash (Sep 15, 2001)

Paint for tow vehicle

Jerry, Have you have checked with your local Dodge dealer.  We used to have small spray touch up paint at the Chev dealer where I worked. You may be able to have one of your local parts store mix a pint for you but, you will have to have spray equipment.  Don,t be suprised when they give you the price.  Some of the new paints are very expensive.  I painted my race car with the new paint that changes colors "WOW 400 bucks a qt. my cost"!!  That was when it first came out, probably cheaper now. Good luck

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Butch (Sep 15, 2001)

Paint for tow vehicle

Jerry,  Pick your color, have the paint shop mix it and put it into a spray can for you.  There are several retail shops accross the country that can do this.  I would ensure a good match before loading up the can though.  Don't trust  a computer match until you see a dry sample.  J.C. Whitney used to sell a reusable spray can pressurised with compressed air.  They probably still do if you want to mix your own or use the paint shop mix.  Typically though, the least quantity they will mix up is a quart.  Happy motoring, Butch - Nancy Lake, Alaska


----------



## Jerryg (Sep 16, 2001)

Paint for tow vehicle

Wow! I can see why my painting estimates were high. Before I would pop for that kind of dough for paint, I would consider doing an over the rail spray-on bed liner like Rhino or Line-x. Fortunately, the damaged area is at the top of the rail in an area that would be covered by the liner if I would run it down to the bed side crease which is near the top. The damaged area is repaired and primed. Do you think the spray-on liner would stick to the primer or does it have to be painted first?
Thanks for your help!
Jerryg


----------



## C Nash (Sep 16, 2001)

Paint for tow vehicle

Jerry, your paint should not be as expensive as what I used.  The paint I used changes 5 different colors according to which way the light falls on it but, all the new paints cost more than they did a few years ago. I believe the Rhino liner would work fine over the primer. Your Rhino dealer should be able to answer that question. If you have it primed, you need to paint or have the liner sprayed in as soon as possible.  Primer will rust pretty quick. Good luck.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## gpetry (Sep 17, 2001)

Paint for tow vehicle

Jerry - Another option that we used to do for customers when I was in the truck accessory business was to install stainless steel or diamond plate bed caps. These will cover the top rail nicely. Deflecta sheild also makes a set out of ABS plastic that can be painted. I have seen the spray on linings used as a top rail cover also, but I never saw one that I thought looked right - they all looked like a backyard job (just my opinion). Be careful trying to paint it yourself - since most paints today are basecoat / clearcoat, it is VERY hard to get a good color match and blend it so that the repair can't be seen. 

Good Luck!!!

-Greg


----------

